# "In Loving Memory" Signature/Wallpaper idea



## NSaNe PrEp

Hey guys my sisters best friends brother just passed away from cancer, and I wanted to make him an In Loving Memory poster on here. I dont know how, so if someone could make one that would be greatly appreciated. If its really good I'll send it to his mother, who is really devestated right now. Your help would be greatly appreciated guys. I want the poster to kinda be like heaven/clouds/beautiful sky backround idea with "In Loving Memory of Josh Scolastico" on it somewhere. Thanks guys.


----------



## B-Real

I'm sorry but I don't think anybody is going to do it. You're asking at the wrong place. I can do it but it's a kind of strange request. I don't know why the boy's mother would want to look at a banner of mine..


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

I don't think anyone will do it so I just made a simple cut and paste pic. First one ever  Take it if you want Lol.


----------



## NSaNe PrEp

Wow dude that still looks really good. Thanks man. And to the guy who said the boys mother wont wanna look at a banner of yours...dude its the thought that counts? I dont understand how she wouldnt care??? Her son just passed away and to know that people he didnt even know are showing support to him would probablymake her day better...I dont understand your logic at all.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

NSaNe PrEp said:


> Wow dude that still looks really good. Thanks man. And to the guy who said the boys mother wont wanna look at a banner of yours...dude its the thought that counts? I dont understand how she wouldnt care??? Her son just passed away and to know that people he didnt even know are showing support to him would probablymake her day better...I dont understand your logic at all.


Lol thanks


----------



## raymardo

*Here Ya' Go*

I hope this is what you were looking for.


----------

